# Do you tend to date people who look like family?



## Kareno (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not asking if you have an Oedipus complex.

You know when you see a couple and the first thing you think is that they're siblings - until they hold hands? That's what I'm talking about. I've seen it enough that I'm curious what others have experienced.


----------



## Elwin (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought about this once and realized that most of my girlfriends have been natural blonds with blue eyes like my mother. Have never made a conscious effort to seek them over others though.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh. Well, my boyfriend looks absolutely nothing like me, but people are always asking if we're related. He's a huge Irish guy with glasses and I'm a very petite Jewish girl with a totally different skin tone, build, features, expressions, etc. Every time someone asks if we're brother and sister I just assume they're really oblivious. I think it's more about our movement though; we're not one of those super immature young couples where they're always showing each other off or flirting or giggling or being obscene. We just walk around, sometimes holding hands, and talk about stuff. I guess maybe people assume that because he's not showing me off, I'm not wearing makeup or attractive clothes, and we don't make a big deal of it, that we must be siblings. Most girls my size around here dress up like hookers and act really stupid around their boyfriends.

Could someone please explain to me what about body language and/or appearance makes you assume people aren't romantically involved?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

The people I date aren't even the same ethnicity as my family.


----------



## aheart4arts (Feb 19, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Oh. Well, my boyfriend looks absolutely nothing like me, but people are always asking if we're related. He's a huge Irish guy with glasses and I'm a very petite Jewish girl with a totally different skin tone, build, features, expressions, etc. Every time someone asks if we're brother and sister I just assume they're really oblivious. I think it's more about our movement though; we're not one of those super immature young couples where they're always showing each other off or flirting or giggling or being obscene. We just walk around, sometimes holding hands, and talk about stuff. I guess maybe people assume that because he's not showing me off, I'm not wearing makeup or attractive clothes, and we don't make a big deal of it, that we must be siblings. Most girls my size around here dress up like hookers and act really stupid around their boyfriends.
> 
> Could someone please explain to me what about body language and/or appearance makes you assume people aren't romantically involved?


Hahaha you are awesome. There is NOTHING, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WRONG with not being like the other typical young women on this planet...Actually I am sure there are plenty of girls that don't feel pressured by the media or other people to dress up or wear flashy clothes etc.

And about the body language...Well, it's kind of rare to see maturity in youth. If you two are walking around having fun and simply just conversing it will look, to the unperceptive people, that you are simply being polite.

But it's all about the eye contact. If you guys are deeply lost in each other's eyes and block out the rest of the world then to me it signals you two are in sync with one another and probably in love, dating, or about to date.

I hope I helped a bit


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> The people I date aren't even the same ethnicity as my family.


This. It's not something I try for but it always ends up happening. I think it's actually a family trait. We've got a line of interracial relationships that goes a loooong way back. My SO's and I are never mistaken as siblings.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

My parents are both blue-eyed typical whiteys - and uhm. Hard not to date someone who kinda looks like them when they are pretty typical looking. So.. maybe.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Im actually dating a guy who looks a bit similar to my dad when he was around  Usually I don't though. I like bigger guys and my dad was big, so maybe, but I always think it's reading too much into it ^^; Plus a couple of boyfriends have been really small guys who look feminine XD


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Cruciferae said:


> This. It's not something I try for but it always ends up happening. I think it's actually a family trait. We've got a line of interracial relationships that goes a loooong way back. My SO's and I are never mistaken as siblings.


yeah, my daughter is half thai. People actually ask me if I adopted her... lol


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

My family are dark haired with blue or blue-green eyes, and I do tend to be attracted more to people with such phenotypes. However, I have been attracted to people who didn't have such traits.


----------



## MrRandom88 (Apr 1, 2010)

thaaat would be incest


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

MrRandom88 said:


> thaaat would be incest


Do you mean that it would seem like incest? Just because they look like family doesn't mean they are.


----------



## MrRandom88 (Apr 1, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Do you mean that it would seem like incest? Just because they look like family doesn't mean they are.


i cant sleep with someone who looks like my sister


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

MrRandom88 said:


> i cant sleep with someone who looks like my sister


I can't sleep with your sister either, yuck.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Fizz said:


> I can't sleep with your sister either, yuck.


More for me then.

To answer the OP, not really. But I know that my dad has dark hair, and i'm generally attracted more to brunettes than blondes or redheads etc.


----------



## MrRandom88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I can't sleep with your sister either, yuck.



I cant sleep with liers


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

susurration said:


> More for me then.


Not that she is female, it's that she is related to him 



MrRandom88 said:


> I cant sleep with liers


I can't sleep with people who misspell "liar".


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

hahahaha....


----------



## MrRandom88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Not that she is female, it's that she is related to him
> 
> 
> 
> I can't sleep with people who misspell "liar".


I cant sleep with liers, once again


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Keep your homophones to yourself.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Not that she is female, it's that she is related to him


I was only being silly roud:


----------



## MrRandom88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Keep your homophones to yourself.


dont tell me what to do


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

People thought me and Viva looked like brothers and sisters. Guess I'm attracted to people who look like my family.

On a serious note - the guy from our tennis team dated a girl from the tennis team. 

Guy - 5'7'', Shoulder length blonde hair.
Girl - 5'6'', Shoulder length blonde hair.

People thought they were twins, LITERALLY. And people that came to our match asked if it was incest, HAHAHHAHAHAHHAAA.


----------



## thousand (Jul 14, 2010)

Certainly not. I'm openly repulsed by people who look like me!


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, I'm pretty tiny... 5.3, thin, and I like my men to be big and tall and muscley! 

I wouldn't mind dating someone who looked like he could be my brother, as long as he was hot. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Every girl I've ever dated looks nothing like family. The closest any girl has come to it would have been the last girl who could be compared to my mother, but that's only because they're the same height and have similar body types. But looks wise they're pretty much entirely different.


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

No. But I might be attracted to similarities other than the physical nature, that resembles someone in my family.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Well... I'm black and my family's black.

I pretty much date white guys and middle-eastern guys, soooo.... no.

Lol.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

Nope...I am (as is my family) as pale white as you can get while the (3) guys I've dated have been either Hispanic or Native American.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

aheart4arts said:


> Hahaha you are awesome. There is NOTHING, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WRONG with not being like the other typical young women on this planet...Actually I am sure there are plenty of girls that don't feel pressured by the media or other people to dress up or wear flashy clothes etc.
> 
> And about the body language...Well, it's kind of rare to see maturity in youth. If you two are walking around having fun and simply just conversing it will look, to the unperceptive people, that you are simply being polite.
> 
> ...


We do use a lot of eye contact, but it's not overly obvious. We've been together for long enough that it's not as noticeable as it would be for those newer couples.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, I've never dated, but I'm definitely attracted to people who look like me.


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

No, not generally.

I once had this crush on a girl but got creeped out and lost interest when a friend of mine pointed out that she looked like my sister in a certain light. I could not unsee.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

OP: Freud was a bit of a fail, so don't go thinking like him.


----------



## Kareno (Oct 4, 2010)

Couples on Photography Served


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, coming from a very masculine-looking family.

Hell no.
I don't even date girls who _act_ the same...

EDIT: Thinking about it, I think I date people who aren't at all like my family because I despise them so. I believe I seek the connection that most have with their families with a girlfriend (high expectations...).


----------



## halah (Dec 20, 2009)

This is interesting to come across because I've observed this for quite a while now, often looking at some couples and noticing similarities in facial features, skin / hair colour etc.

But then again, that could just be me looking into things way too much.

So when I first started going out with my ex (with this idea in mind) his height/weight/facial features resembled my father when he was in his 20's. I occasionally looked at my mother and fathers wedding photos and found the similarities in appearance interesting.

It's not like a specifically went out searching for a particular looking man, but it just ended up like that.

I did hear on the news once that Women are usually attracted to Men with the same eye and hair colour as their Father.

Interesting.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

No, not really. Attracted to black hair and red heads more often than not (Hungarian, Irish then Asian). Most people in my family have brown hair and brown eyes with a few blondies mixed in. More into athletic or curvaceous girls which are slightly the opposite of the women in my family.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Kareno said:


> I'm not asking if you have an Oedipus complex.
> 
> You know when you see a couple and the first thing you think is that they're siblings - until they hold hands? That's what I'm talking about. I've seen it enough that I'm curious what others have experienced.


Hmm I dunno. I've never had much of a thing for blonds. I've always dug brunettes and girls with black hair. We have some blonds in my family, and it's not that I'm incapable of being attracted to blond girls, but it's probably not my preference. My wife is another ethnicity, and I married her so I'm going to go with "no"


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Hmm I dunno. I've never had much of a thing for blonds. I've always dug brunettes and girls with black hair. We have some blonds in my family, and it's not that I'm incapable of being attracted to blond girls, but it's probably not my preference. My wife is another ethnicity, and I married her so I'm going to go with "no"


Blondes*

(Blond describes a male with blond hair).


----------



## bloomedmoon (Nov 5, 2010)

No.
Anybody who reminds me of my family immediately repulses me. 
I wonder what that means.

Though there is that strange comfort in familiarity. 
Like the stale smell of cigarette smoke.

Even though I don't like it I do find it oddly comforting at times...


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I admit I find men who have vaguely similar features attractive (large &/or almond eyes, medium & rounded nose, small mouth, squareish-oval face; tallish & lithe frame), but I never date these men. 

I tend to like coloring lighter than mine (blond hair, light eyes & fair/light skin) or similar (medium/light brown hair/eyes & light skin) or a bit darker (dark brown/black hair/eyes & medium/tanned skin). Any of these could pass for a relative of mine, as all of these occur within my extended family.

The men I've dated have never been confused for a relative though. People always identify us as a couple. Some of it may be body language & what not also.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

:shocked: Oh dear God no. No, no. Never. Ever. *shudders*

I mean, i wouldn't mind dating someone that has some similar features, but seriously. No. Quire besides the fact my family does not get on very well and i cannot imagine being reminded of them every day when i don't have to, but ...... *shudders again*


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

It's funny to me how literally some people are taking the question posed by this thread.


----------



## SassyPJs24 (Jan 27, 2010)

Eerie said:


> yeah, my daughter is half thai. People actually ask me if I adopted her... lol


Half-Asian people are so beautiful to me! Cutest babies.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Well there is an evolutionary reason for this actually, but its nothing like people actually searching for someone that looks related to them. XD

If we were to look at genes as if they have a purpose, that purpose is to get on to the next generation. Since you and your relatives share some of the same genes, the best thing a gene could do to make it to the next generation would be for you to mate with someone with that same gene. (This is because theoretically this gene only will have a 50% chance of getting passed on, due to children having 50% from one parent and 50% from another. Thus if both parents have this gene, then it's 100%.) However, this poses a complication. You can't reproduce with close relatives because incest makes birth defects. (There are also said to be other reasons as well, but I'm keeping it simple.) Thus it is also evolutionarily beneficial for you to not reproduce with your sister or father, or other close family members. (This explains why it is perceived as such a horrid and immoral act.) So ideally you will want to mate with someone who looks kinda related, but not close family. (Maybe like a third cousin....)

:tongue:


----------



## caffeine (Sep 10, 2009)

I think people are taking this too literally. I think the question is just if we tend to be more attracted (at first glance) to people who look more like us, and I think this is true. That's not to say at all that people only date people who look like them, or even mostly or sometimes, just the initial attraction. If there is a group of people who all look different but but are all basically equally attractive, and you just take one look at them, I think probably the very first person you'd notice would be the person who looks the most like you in terms of complexion and hair color etc. After that initial gut reaction your brain comes in and decides that actually this person who's not even the same race as you has many more good qualities (physical or otherwise) than this person who could be related to you, and so you may end up going with them. It's like goosebumps or something, we're still programmed to react with the even though they don't really do anything useful anymore. I don't know if that analogy made any sense but whatever, this all makes sense in my head.

Yes, I've thought about this before =P


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

how weird! really?? People date according to facial similarity betwn family members??


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, people tend to go after those who are genetically similar to them. Don't ask me to go into detail about it. It's just something I was told in my personality psychology class. This would imply that people tend to end up with partners who look like them, at least somewhat.

Personally, it hasn't really happened for me. Perhaps once. But I'm bi-racial and kind of ambiguous looking, so it would be difficult to find someone who looked like me anyway.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Liontiger said:


> Well, people tend to go after those who are genetically similar to them. Don't ask me to go into detail about it. It's just something I was told in my personality psychology class. This would imply that people tend to end up with partners who look like them, at least somewhat.


I already went into the details vaguely -



NekoNinja said:


> Well there is an evolutionary reason for this actually, but its nothing like people actually searching for someone that looks related to them. XD
> 
> If we were to look at genes as if they have a purpose, that purpose is to get on to the next generation. Since you and your relatives share some of the same genes, the best thing a gene could do to make it to the next generation would be for you to mate with someone with that same gene. (This is because theoretically this gene only will have a 50% chance of getting passed on, due to children having 50% from one parent and 50% from another. Thus if both parents have this gene, then it's 100%.) However, this poses a complication. You can't reproduce with close relatives because incest makes birth defects. (There are also said to be other reasons as well, but I'm keeping it simple.) Thus it is also evolutionarily beneficial for you to not reproduce with your sister or father, or other close family members. (This explains why it is perceived as such a horrid and immoral act.) So ideally you will want to mate with someone who looks kinda related, but not close family. (Maybe like a third cousin....)
> 
> :tongue:


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

NekoNinja said:


> If we were to look at genes as if they have a purpose, that purpose is to get on to the next generation.


That's based on the assumption that genes have an associated survival instinct. That seems a bit far-fetched to me.
I think people are more likely to seek out genes they think are better. . . which may not necessarily be their own traits.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> That's based on the assumption that genes have an associated survival instinct. That seems a bit far-fetched to me.
> I think people are more likely to seek out genes they think are better. . . which may not necessarily be their own traits.


Natural Selection works by whatever mutation genes get passed on. This is a terrible example, but say there was a gene that made a member of a species more attractive. This gene would make it into the next generation and gradually spread throughout the population until eventually, only the more attractive members will be reproducing. Thus this eliminates the other gene from the population leaving the one making them more attractive. While genes don't exactly have a survival mechanism, they appear almost as if they do, due to natural selection. Whatever gene increases it's chance to get passed on, will, in a way, out compete the others. So when a gene comes along that makes you attracted to a family member, that gene will get passed on, because these other family members may also have this gene. Eventually, just like with attraction, this gene will out compete any other competition that it is replacing, because it has a higher chance of getting passed on. 

Of course, this is way over simplified. But that gives you the general idea behind evolution and genetics.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

NekoNinja said:


> Natural Selection works by whatever mutation genes get passed on. This is a terrible example, but say there was a gene that made a member of a species more attractive. This gene would make it into the next generation and gradually spread throughout the population until eventually, only the more attractive members will be reproducing. Thus this eliminates the other gene from the population leaving the one making them more attractive. While genes don't exactly have a survival mechanism, they appear almost as if they do, due to natural selection. Whatever gene increases it's chance to get passed on, will, in a way, out compete the others. So when a gene comes along that makes you attracted to a family member, that gene will get passed on, because these other family members may also have this gene. Eventually, just like with attraction, this gene will out compete any other competition that it is replacing, because it has a higher chance of getting passed on.
> 
> Of course, this is way over simplified. But that gives you the general idea behind evolution and genetics.


I understand how genes propagate. But the genes themselves don't have a drive to survive; people do. And people will often seek out genes/traits that are different from their own. . . hence enabling those genes to be passed forward to future generations.
So similar genes don't attract each other in order to survive.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> I understand how genes propagate. But the genes themselves don't have a drive to survive; people do. And people will often seek out genes/traits that are different from their own. . . hence enabling those genes to be passed forward to future generations.
> So similar genes don't attract each other in order to survive.


It is our genetics that primarily decide what we are attracted to. It is not that genes attract each other, its that the genetics makes you more attracted to family. And these family members are more likely to have these same genes. Thus there is a much higher probability of these genes getting passed on. Yes people may often seek out other people with different genetics. But this has to do with other things. I was simply explaining the phenomena described by the OP.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

NekoNinja said:


> Natural Selection works by whatever mutation genes get passed on. This is a terrible example, but say there was a gene that made a member of a species more attractive. This gene would make it into the next generation and gradually spread throughout the population until eventually, only the more attractive members will be reproducing. Thus this eliminates the other gene from the population leaving the one making them more attractive. While genes don't exactly have a survival mechanism, they appear almost as if they do, due to natural selection. Whatever gene increases it's chance to get passed on, will, in a way, out compete the others. So when a gene comes along that makes you attracted to a family member, that gene will get passed on, because these other family members may also have this gene. Eventually, just like with attraction, this gene will out compete any other competition that it is replacing, because it has a higher chance of getting passed on.
> 
> Of course, this is way over simplified. But that gives you the general idea behind evolution and genetics.


As far as you've described it, you have defined natural selection as unending, linear "improvement". It's not. 

There are gene mutations and there are also social norms and individual behaviors which tend to divert the path of evolution.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Then again . . .


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

My wife looks like my little sister. = (


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Looking back, none of my relationships have been with women who could have passed for a sibling. I think I'd find it difficult to be attracted to someone who looked like my sister.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


> As far as you've described it, you have defined natural selection as unending, linear "improvement". It's not.
> 
> There are gene mutations and there are also social norms and individual behaviors which tend to divert the path of evolution.


You seemed to of missed the last statement of what you quoted -



NekoNinja said:


> Of course, this is way over simplified. But that gives you the general idea behind evolution and genetics.


I was not intending to give a 20 page paper on evolution. I was just giving the over simplified general idea of natural selection. If you want to go on to give how social, environmental and behavioral conditions can change all this then feel free to go into it. Of course if you intend to be specific here, you had may as well go into all of macro and microevolution along with its various components, such as sexual selection, genetic drift, and gradual evolution vs punctuated equilibrium. 

=P


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

NekoNinja said:


> You seemed to of missed the last statement of what you quoted -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I required to agree with your statement that "gives you the general idea behind evolution and genetics"? As I stated, I think there were important qualifiers that are central to this conversation, and not just abstractions in this context. Broadly outlining those qualifiers as I did requires no more of a dissertation than did your initial statements.


----------



## atsleepwalkingpace (Jul 8, 2011)

I've never found this to be the case for me. I'm mostly attracted to girls with brown hair and full lips. None of the women in my family have full lips, my mum has blonde hair and blue eyes like me. 
I've thought about how they say men are attracted to women who look like their mothers...if anyone watched the show 'GREEK' before it was cancelled, the girl who played Casey, I always wondered why I wasn't attracted to her until I realised she looked like my mum did when she was younger *cue sigh of relief*


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

I am attracted to women with black hair and brown eyes.


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

This phenomenon may be accounted for by the fact that we all have a range of socioeconomic, ethnic, age, and cultural similarities that we find "acceptable" in a partner. To go outside of this range (which is different for everyone) takes some introspection and decisive action, where to stay within the range we can do without even thinking about it. So there are a whole lot of people out there that don't even realize they are dating low-income party girls because they are a low-income party guy, or finding middle class traditional dressers attractive because they are one, or sticking to fellow black people because it would be too uncomfortable to date a white person. Not everybody finds extreme differences attractive, and many who do are afraid of what their families would think or how it would affect their lives.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

NekoNinja said:


> It is our genetics that primarily decide what we are attracted to. It is not that genes attract each other, its that the genetics makes you more attracted to family. And these family members are more likely to have these same genes. Thus there is a much higher probability of these genes getting passed on. Yes people may often seek out other people with different genetics. But this has to do with other things. I was simply explaining the phenomena described by the OP.


It seems that it doesn't apply to most people.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

This question is disturbingly incestuous.

:dry:

No, I don't date people who look like family.


----------



## Blazing_Glitter (Sep 13, 2011)

God, no.

I do have one of _those _families. 
"It's okay because he's only a cousin by marriage!" No, in my opinion it's actually _not _okay.
And certain family members then shit a brick when I showed up with a hottie of another race.
Pfft.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

I do find guys who kinda look like my mom (yes, you read that right) attractive. My mom is slender, has big eyes, and quite tan, so duh, of course that's attractive on any gender. But I wouldn't go for the guys who have my mom's personality type, that would be so wtf.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Awkwardly, I think I've gotten the comment "you two look like siblings" in just about every relationship I've had...

Now whether we really did look like siblings is debatable; obviously I'm inclined to say we didn't.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

If I wanted to date my mom or sister, I'd do so, so no I'm not looking for their looks.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Ephemerald said:


> *If I wanted to date my mom or sister, I'd do so*, so no I'm not looking for their looks.


Woah, they're open to that? Interesting family life.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

Kareno said:


> I'm not asking if you have an Oedipus complex.
> 
> You know when you see a couple and the first thing you think is that they're siblings - until they hold hands? That's what I'm talking about. I've seen it enough that I'm curious what others have experienced.


I heard that people will often date people who look similar to themselves. So I don't think they are looking to date someone who looks like family, they are looking to date someone who looks like themselves :laughing: There is a rumour that opposites attract, but really people are looking for someone who is like them, someone that they can relate to and not conflict with.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Woah, they're open to that? Interesting family life.


Yeah, those darn taboos get in the way. Ha!


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I can see it happening. I have not dated anyone who looks like family, because most people I've dated are not within my own ethncity- a combo of something else and yada yada.

I always thought Jennifer Anistan and Brad Pitt looked like they could be family, and once heard that soulmates (or whatever) tend to look alike.. too bad. 8(


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Familiarity is attractive - or maybe more so, unfamiliarity is weird. A prominent weird physical characteristic can detract from other, more attractive features. Imagine a woman with navy blue skin or a 16" waist. I don't think it requires family members looking a certain way. It requires people in childhood looking a certain way. I'm pretty sure that personal tastes seldom change much after the teenage years.


----------

